# entery work premitt approved in mol cancellation



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

sir ,i was worked in a company in al ain and i got a offer from othere company in sharjah and say cancel ur visa and we will give u visa so i cancel that visa and submit my documents to the company in sharjah i give my documents on 25/02/2013 but they didnt give me visa and when i call them they r saying just wait and dont worry we will give u ,at last 14/10/2013 i went on visat and searching for job i got a offer in al ain and i told to the company in sharjah that i got offer please dont apply for me they say ok but when the company in al ain submitt my documents for visa there is is my name and approval in mol then i call to the company in sharjah to please cancel it but they say we will cancel but untill now they didnt cancel it ,that company is west my alot time and now they r become wall betwwen me and my visa ,so what i will do please help me ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Contact the MOL and tell them about your situation, they will definitely help you. What is being done is not legal. 

Ministry of Labour

p.s: maybe use some punctuation next time (makes the posts easier to read  ).


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for ur kind reply ,But i am out side of uae how i will contect mol ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

blueeyes849 said:


> Thanks for ur kind reply ,But i am out side of uae how i will contect mol ?


You can still call them and/or email them. But I'm nor sure how far you will get with emails. 

Best bet would be to call them on their contact number and then go from there ...


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks onec again for ur kind reply ,if i type a complant and then i sent to my friend in uae and he will subtim to the mol so its will accept or not ?and how many days its will take to cancel this approval ?


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks sit that transaction has been canceled ,now my company apply for visa in mol and the transaction no is MB139677613AE ,i check now on the site of mol but its menation Returned to process from user, so whats its means ?


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

*rejected visa*

hy sir , my transaction is rejected by mol so i want to know whats the reasoan ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It honestly could be any one of a number of reasons, and the only people that can give you that information are the MOL


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

onec again thanks alot sir ,i check to the company they say,the reasoan is that u have al ready visa ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you give your new company a copy of the cancelled visa page in your passport ?


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

sir i didnt get any visa a company is apply for my visa and then i told them cancel the work premit they cancel and this is the ref no MB139564150AE.
Now an other company apply for my visa and this is transaction no MB139677613 but its rejected becoz they say u have al ready visa ?


----------



## blueeyes849 (Dec 12, 2013)

i check my work premit its menation Work Permit Expiry 30/12/1899
Maybe becoz of this date its reject?????


----------

